
Manage your APIs with Google Cloud Endpoints - rey12rey
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/09/manage-your-APIs-with-Google-Cloud-Endpoints.html
======
machbio
Seems similar to Mashape Kong - really happy with Kong -
[https://github.com/Mashape/kong](https://github.com/Mashape/kong)

~~~
simonpantzare
Kong has been working without problems in our (small-scale) setup since we
introduced it a few months back. Personally not too fond of the tooling to
configure apis and consumers/credentials though. Is there a better way to
manage these things than with curl?

~~~
sinzone
There are several open-source admin/dashboards GUI built by the community.
Here a few:

\- [https://github.com/PGBI/kong-dashboard](https://github.com/PGBI/kong-
dashboard)

\- [https://github.com/rsdevigo/jungle](https://github.com/rsdevigo/jungle)

\-
[https://github.com/ajaysreedhar/kongdash](https://github.com/ajaysreedhar/kongdash)

\- [https://github.com/lestoni/dashy](https://github.com/lestoni/dashy)

------
themihai
The whole thing is quite confusing. Is this open source? Is there any demo app
that shows how it all works(i.e. the Service Control)? Last time I've checked
'cloud endpoints' was a half baked solution on appengine. I didn't have a good
experience with swagger either.

~~~
oaktowner
Hi -- PM on the product here.

Both of our API frameworks have been open sourced (Java[0], Python[1]). Those
used to be available only on App Engine Standard Environment but can now be
used anywhere. This was a top request of people using Flexible Environments.

But we've added a bunch of functionality to the platform (logging, monitoring,
user authentication, tracing) that people can use whether or not they're using
our frameworks -- for example, Python+Flask, NodeJS + Express, etc. To use it,
you set it up with an OpenAPI Specification (FKA Swagger Spec). We've seen
tons of interest in OpenAPI and even joined the Open API Initiative to foster
that community.

If you are interested in a walkthrough (that uses Python and Flask), see [2].

[0][https://github.com/cloudendpoints/endpoints-management-
java](https://github.com/cloudendpoints/endpoints-management-java)
[1][https://github.com/cloudendpoints/endpoints-management-
pytho...](https://github.com/cloudendpoints/endpoints-management-python)
[2][https://cloud.google.com/endpoints/docs/quickstart-app-
engin...](https://cloud.google.com/endpoints/docs/quickstart-app-engine)

~~~
kishinmanglani
Can you provide keys to API clients and limit the keys to X requests per
month?

~~~
oaktowner
You can require API keys and provide them to clients. We'll be adding rate
limits and quotas soon as well. Are you more interested in X per month or X
per second?

~~~
kishinmanglani
Any idea when the rate limits and quotas will be available? Trying to decide
whether to use GC or AWS

------
fragola
I think this is basically a competitor to AWS API Gateway:
[https://aws.amazon.com/api-gateway/](https://aws.amazon.com/api-gateway/)

------
pbreit
So do you have to run on Google Cloud or can it work as a proxy Cloudflare-
style?

I was always wondering if there was a "Cloudflare for APIs", i guess like what
Mashery sort of was.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
It runs everywhere. Here's an example of it running in a kubernetes cluster,
regardless of where it's hosted:
[https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/endpoints-
samples/tre...](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/endpoints-
samples/tree/master/k8s)

It's the "-k" parameter (key file) that lets you run it outside of Google
Cloud. Credentials are automatically provided when you run it inside Google
Cloud.

